# Archer



## CentaurPorn (Feb 23, 2010)

If you have no seen it it is worth checking out for sure. Probably my new favorite show.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 23, 2010)

You better call Kenny Loggins, because YOU'RE IN THE D-D-D-DANGER ZONE!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 23, 2010)

I can't watch it xD Its too freaking weird hearing the same voice actors from various cartoons with the same artwork and jokes from frisky dingo with a new face.

My parents have been watching it surprisingly enough.


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 23, 2010)

second favorite tv show on right now, just keeps getting better and better.



anyone know why everyone uses mostly old german guns?



JJ Rodriguez said:


> You better call Kenny Loggins, because YOU'RE IN THE D-D-D-DANGER ZONE!



how did you get life insurance Lana? dont they know you're in the _danger zone_!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Mar 8, 2010)

Love this show, it's so wonderfully wrong, and yet, sadly reminds me of some horrible employers I've had through the years. LOL!


----------



## Explorer (Oct 8, 2011)

Necrobump for having been pumped full of drugs after painful hand surgery and yet still unable to sleep due to pain and therefore being awake and catching this series!

It was funny enough for me to type this up one-handed....


----------



## spattergrind (Oct 8, 2011)

Got into Archer (second season) a couple of months ago on netflix. Love it.


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 8, 2011)

Love this show, but then again, I can't seem to dislike most (not all) things involving Jonathan Benjamin.


----------



## Origin (Oct 8, 2011)

Just a ...great...GREAT show. Necro well deserved.

Anything with Benjamin is pure gold. I can't express just how much it grows on you with subsequent viewing


----------



## MFB (Oct 8, 2011)

I seriously wish that Netflix would add season 2, I loved one and wish I could see what I missed between that and 3 (not that I watched much of 3, but you know)


----------



## Explorer (Oct 8, 2011)

Ralyks said:


> Love this show, but then again, I can't seem to dislike most (not all) things involving Jonathan Benjamin.



I consider Archer to balance out the complete lack of movement in Dr. Katz (except, of course, the exploding turkey episode when Ben yells "Fire in the hole!" and visibly dives across the kitchen doorway) and Home Movies.


----------



## MJS (Oct 8, 2011)

Definitely one of my favorites and I've probably seen every episode 5 - 10 times. Can't wait till season 3 resumes.


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 10, 2011)

there's a guy in one of my classes who sounds exactly like archer. i always turn around and look to see if he's sitting there.

god, it's all so funny. is it the fat secretary who likes to be choked during sex? so ott and hilarious.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 10, 2011)

this show is so fucking hilarious... love it. 

the fat secretary used to be a bare knuckle boxer. its the skinny dumb one who likes being choked


----------



## Explorer (Oct 10, 2011)

I have... feelings... towards the voice actor for the one who likes to be choked (Cheryl), Judy Greer.







She always comes across as very funny and very intelligent, and I love the idea of her being the woman I give my paycheck to....


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Oct 10, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I have... feelings... towards the voice actor for the one who likes to be choked (Cheryl), Judy Greer.
> 
> She always comes across as very funny and very intelligent, and I love the idea of her being the woman I give my paycheck to....


 
I just find it amusing that she is both the batshit crazy secretary in Archer AND Arrested Development. Typecast much?


----------



## Trespass (Oct 10, 2011)

Incredible show. Obviously incredibly similar to Frisky Dingo without the stop-start flow to storytelling FD employed.


----------



## Rock4ever (Oct 12, 2011)

Rented it thru netflix. Loved every episode.


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 13, 2011)

sakeido said:


> this show is so fucking hilarious... love it.
> 
> the fat secretary used to be a bare knuckle boxer. its the skinny dumb one who likes being choked



hahaha!  awesome.


----------



## TimSE (Jul 25, 2012)

Necrobump!

Just discovered this show. Literally cannot stop watching!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jul 26, 2012)

"Are they called bum shock fights because it's shocking to watch two bums hit each other for money?" "Eh... no."
I love this show.


----------



## MJS (Jul 26, 2012)

It's always fun picking up on familiar references & voices that have ended up in all 3 shows: Archer, Frisky Dingo & Sealab 2021. Too bad there weren't more seasons of Frisky Dingo... I keep hoping Wendell Stamps will get hired as an agent on Archer.


----------



## texshred777 (Aug 23, 2012)

Archer's Danger Zone Soundboard


----------



## Malkav (Aug 24, 2012)

Just discovered this show last night 

It's hilarious, definitely looking forward to more


----------



## brutalwizard (Aug 26, 2012)

excited for the bobs burgers crossover episode

'Archer' will include a 'Bob's Burgers' crossover episode -- EXCLUSIVE | Inside TV | EW.com


----------



## texshred777 (Sep 5, 2012)

Seriously, can we get him a stuffed animal or something? It's like meowschitz in there.


----------



## bhakan (Jan 16, 2014)

A little late, but anyone watch the first episode of the new season? I'm intrigued about the new direction the shows going in.


----------



## ferret (Jun 18, 2014)

Just finished re-watching the first two seasons last night. Love this show so much.

Rewatching season three, then on to season four, which I haven't seen yet.


----------



## Grindspine (Jun 18, 2014)

The Bob's Burgers episode was so mind blowing.

My girlfriend has the first three seasons on DVD...or does she have the fourth now? I can't be bothered to go look.


----------



## BEADGBE7 (Jun 21, 2014)

When is the new season coming?


----------



## MJS (Jun 22, 2014)

Usually mid to late January... so you've got a while to wait.


----------



## ferret (Feb 11, 2016)




----------

